# [SOLVED]/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed in CUPS

## javisaman

I have a Minolta PagePro 1350W set up with cups and foomatic, but I am unable to print anything. When I try to print I get the error

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed

on the cups control page. 

I've looked in the forums and found similar problems, but none of the solutions seem to be working for me.

here is my /var/log/cups/error_log (with debug flag)

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Full reload is required.

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Loading printer KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1...

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Full reload complete.

E [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Unable to find IP address for server name "JFizz"!

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

E [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:39 +0000] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /printers/KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 7541

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7541)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdSendCommand: 7 file=8

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 10 from localhost (Domain)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 POST /printers/KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1 HTTP/1.1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] add_job: requesting-user-name="guest"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 13.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 13.

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Job 13 queued on "KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1" by "guest".

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Job 13 hold_until = 0

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] job-sheets=none,none

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] banner_page = 0

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] argv[0]="KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] argv[1]="13"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] argv[2]="guest"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] argv[4]="1"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:f4744787-1c01-3ed2-6bb8-68f7c927d6ee"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00013-001"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@JFizz"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.6"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[17]="LANG=en_US"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1.ppd"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb://KONICA%20MINOLTA/PP1350W"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[22]="PRINTER=KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1"

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 7542) for job 13.

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 7543) for job 13.

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 7544) for job 13.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] PID 7542 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Page = 595x842; 12,12 to 583,830

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%Pages: 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.2

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%CreationDate: D:20060114093000+0500

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%Title: Test Page

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] %%EndComments

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Copying page 1...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] pagew = 570.5, pagel = 817.5

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] PageLeft = 12.2, PageRight = 582.8

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] PageTop = 829.8, PageBottom = 12.2

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Wrote 1 pages...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] PID 7541 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="header.tmpl")

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/header.tmpl"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{title}" at 205...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{refresh_page?" at 374, result=1...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Output first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 374...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{refresh_page}" at 424...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 427 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 427...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 428 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{refresh_page?", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{title}" at 671...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{title}" at 952...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=admin" at 1411, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1411...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1412 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] cupsdCloseClient: 10

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1412...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1415 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=admin", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 1678, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1678...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1679 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1679...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1682 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=help" at 1938, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1938...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1939 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1939...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1942 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=help", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 2206, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2206...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2207 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2207...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2210 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=printers" at 2464, result=1...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Output first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2464...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2465 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2465...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2468 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=printers", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2830 on EOF...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="test-page.tmpl")

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/test-page.tmpl"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 48...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 63...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 80...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 89...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 99 on EOF...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="trailer.tmpl")

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/trailer.tmpl"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 614 on EOF...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Parsing PPD file ...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option ColorSpace

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option MediaType

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option InputSlot

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option Economode

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option PageSize

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option PageRegion

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option ImageableArea

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option PaperDimension

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option Resolution

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option Model

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option DriverPageSize

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option GSPageSize

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option GSResolution

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option DriverResolution

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Added option Font

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Parameter Summary

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] -----------------

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Spooler: cups

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Printer: KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Shell: /bin/sh

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/KONICA_MINOLTA_PP1350W_USB_1.ppd

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] ATTR file: 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Printer model: Minolta PagePro 1350W Foomatic/min12xxw (recommended)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Job title: Test Page

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] File(s) to be printed: 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] <STDIN>

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:f4744787-1c01-3ed2-6bb8-68f7c927d6ee'

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:f4744787-1c01-3ed2-6bb8-68f7c927d6ee.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] ================================================

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] File: <STDIN>

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] ================================================

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Reading PostScript input ...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] -----------

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%EndProlog

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] -----------

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 600x600dpi

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=600x600dpi

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Normal

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Normal

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Off

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%EndSetup

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] -----------

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] New page:  1 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] End of page header

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Stopping search for page header options

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Found:

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] wheelSize -0.4 mul 0 rlineto	% Left side...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Starting renderer

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] JCL: <job data> 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] renderer PID kid4=7549

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] renderer command: gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dPARANOIDSAFER -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pbmraw -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -r600 -sOutputFile=- - | min12xxw -m 1350W -f a4 -r 600 -p normal -t auto

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] 

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Closing renderer

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=4, use_bc=1)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] sh: min12xxw: command not found

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dNOPAUSE' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dBATCH' '-sDEVICE=pbmraw' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-r600' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] ESP Ghostscript 815.03 (2006-08-25)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Copyright (C) 2004 artofcode LLC, Benicia, CA.  All rights reserved.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:52 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Loading NimbusSanL-Bold font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019004l.pfb... DEBUG: Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] 2412432 1107766 1978980 634423 1 done.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Loading NimbusSanL-Regu font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019003l.pfb... DEBUG: Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] 2509480 1196996 1978980 634908 1 done.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Loading NimbusRomNo9L-Regu font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n021003l.pfb... DEBUG: Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] 2646720 1336376 1978980 635677 1 done.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Loading NimbusSanL-ReguCondItal font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019063l.pfb... DEBUG: Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] 2763864 1437996 1978980 644903 1 done.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

E [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] /ioerror in --.outputpage--

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Operand stack:

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] 1   true

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Execution stack:

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   0   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Dictionary stack:

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] --dict:1124/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:132/200(L)--

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Current allocation mode is local

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Last OS error: 32

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] ESP Ghostscript 815.03: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] renderer return value: 127

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] renderer received signal: 127

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] KID3 exited with status 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Renderer exit stat: 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Process dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 127.", exit stat: 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 127.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Renderer process finished

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Killing process 7548 (KID3)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] error: Bad file descriptor (9)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Error closing renderer

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] Received 40 bytes of back-channel data!

E [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] PID 7543 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] KID4 finished

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] PID 7544 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] [Job 13] File 0 is complete.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:53 +0000] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] Unloading job 13...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 7554

I [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7554)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdSendCommand: 7 file=10

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost (Domain)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] CUPS-Get-Default

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] show_all_printers(http=0x8073418, user="(null)")

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="header.tmpl")

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/header.tmpl"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] "{title}" at 205...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{refresh_page?" at 374, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 374...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] "{refresh_page}" at 424...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 427 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 427...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 428 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{refresh_page?", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] "{title}" at 671...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] "{title}" at 952...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=admin" at 1411, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1411...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1412 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1412...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1415 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=admin", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 1678, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1678...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1679 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1679...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1682 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=help" at 1938, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1938...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1939 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 1939...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 1942 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=help", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 2206, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2206...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2207 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2207...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2210 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=printers" at 2464, result=1...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Output first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2464...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2465 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2465...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2468 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=printers", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:54 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2830 on EOF...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] PID 7554 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="search.tmpl")

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/search.tmpl"...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 24...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{?SEARCH_DEST}" at 39...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{WHICH_JOBS?" at 67, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 67...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{WHICH_JOBS}" at 125...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 128 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 128...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 129 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{WHICH_JOBS?", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 137, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 137...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 185...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 188 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 188...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 189 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SEARCH_DEST?" at 235, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 235...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{SEARCH_DEST}" at 248...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 249 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 249...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 266, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 266...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 274 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 274...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 288, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 288...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 293 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 293...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 302 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 303 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 304 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{SEARCH_DEST?", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{?QUERY}" at 357...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 455...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{?SEARCH_DEST}" at 470...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{WHICH_JOBS?" at 482, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 482...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{WHICH_JOBS}" at 506...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 513, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 513...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 531...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 532 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 532...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 533 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=(nil)...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 534 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 534...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 541, result=0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 541...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 555...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 556 on character ':'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Starting at file position 556...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 557 on character '}'...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=0x4b5864c0...

D [07/Feb/2007:12:23:55 +0000] [CGI] Returning at file position 558 on character

ThanksLast edited by javisaman on Thu Feb 08, 2007 12:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jancici

I was solving this few days ago. I am not sure but I think that revdep-rebulid did help.

----------

## javisaman

Yea I fixed it....Can't believe I was sooo stupid. I forgot to install the printer driver!

----------

